# Marijuana seeds on Ebay???



## colonuggs (May 25, 2012)

Yes people they now sell marijuana seeds on ebay....under fishing bait..SERIOUSLY!!!

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=hemp+fish+bait&_sacat=0


----------



## SeaBeeDee (May 25, 2012)

LOL that is comedy.


----------



## colonuggs (May 25, 2012)

ya I like this one the best



> WORLDS BEST FISHING BAIT SEED'S HEMP x10 FEMINIZED FOR FEMALE FISH



 hahaha.... for catching strickly female fish...I guess its legal... they have sold alot of um


----------



## pharmacoping (May 25, 2012)

mind blowing, good find op


----------



## sketch837 (May 27, 2012)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL ..
I like the little picture . 
howls .


----------



## sandiegojack2 (May 27, 2012)

marijuana seed's have been used for chum for 50 plus years!!!


----------



## racerboy71 (May 27, 2012)

i've seen these type of ads on ebay for a few years now.. they never really seem to last long as i guess ebay catches wind on them fairly quickly and shuts them down..
i'm sure paypal plays a big roll in that as well as pp is super against drugs in anyform... they even denied payment one time when this guy i worked with tried to buy a bong from ebay...


----------



## Jeep4x44life (May 28, 2012)

Holy wow my mind is F'd BLOWN... Has anyone actually tried this???? Alaskan T.F x Blueberry is one of my favs.


----------



## iNUPE (May 29, 2012)

my question is how did YOU find this..

this is hilarious


----------



## Ringsixty (May 29, 2012)

how interesting


----------



## DROPZILLA (May 29, 2012)

sure ill sell you marijuana seeds online.. but first

- pay me
- give my your home address 
- email 
- telephone number
- your momma's name 
- pay pal account
- and whatever else personal info ebay uses

i smell pork.. 
and its not on the side with my eggs and toast
lol​


----------



## Balzac89 (May 29, 2012)

The sellers have 100 percent positive feed back going back afew months. lol


----------



## DROPZILLA (May 29, 2012)

DROPZILLA said:


> sure ill sell you marijuana seeds online.. but first
> 
> - pay me
> - give my your home address
> ...


damn.. bacon eggs and toast
thinking about it, IM FUCKING HUNGRY!!
anyone down for sesh at Denny's? 
​


----------



## colonuggs (May 29, 2012)

well normally for 10 fem beans from the tude your paying over $100... i bought some...we will see 

it doesnt require giving out any more info than purchasing beans from the Tude or any other seed bank.

I bought clones online 3 yrs ago and got some killer cali clone only strains.....


----------



## ControlledEnviorment (May 29, 2012)

def let me know the results those are cheap!


----------



## Metasynth (May 29, 2012)

Yeah, this dude sounds like a winner...


----------



## Metasynth (May 29, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> well normally for 10 fem beans from the tude your paying over $100... i bought some...we will see
> 
> it doesnt require giving out any more info than purchasing beans from the Tude or any other seed bank.
> 
> I bought clones online 3 yrs ago and got some killer cali clone only strains.....



Yeah, I'd be eager to see the results of that grow. I wonder if the beans are what he represents them to be.


----------



## colonuggs (May 29, 2012)

i know its a chance to get what they say they are  Be cool to get 1 keeper out the bunch....lets see if they even crack


----------



## RC7 (May 31, 2012)

Balzac89 said:


> The sellers have 100 percent positive feed back going back afew months. lol


lmao he does... pretty cool lol but i mean anyone can just buy from the real sites idk who would go to ebay besides the people who don't know better....


----------



## squarepush3r (May 31, 2012)

hilarious!!


----------



## polyarcturus (May 31, 2012)

i would go to ebay cuz its an american on the other end, like i told someone else when purchasing seeds "i'd rather get ripped off by an American, than get my seeds from a European."


----------



## badmojo420 (Jun 1, 2012)

its too easy for LEOs to make fake ebay accounts to "purchase" the product while leaving fake positive feedback.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> Yes people they now sell marijuana seeds on ebay....under fishing bait..SERIOUSLY!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=hemp+fish+bait&_sacat=0


I see this in the page:
NOTE TO EBAY >>>>> STERILIZED SEEDS <<<<<

So will they germinate? Please report back if they germed for you.


----------



## colonuggs (Jun 4, 2012)

got my fish bait today  nice dark mature fish bait

which strain do I try out first?


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Jun 4, 2012)

Man they're probably all just bagseed. lol but IF they are what they say. Great deal you got there. Happy growing either way.


edit: do they all look the same?


----------



## colonuggs (Jun 4, 2012)

reppinhigh22 said:


> Man they're probably all just bagseed. lol but IF they are what they say. Great deal you got there. Happy growing either way.
> 
> 
> edit: do they all look the same?


nope some are dark... some have tiger stripes

They have already hit the water....lets see what they catch


----------



## Guitar guy (Jun 4, 2012)

Damn this is interesting. Id never try it but it is good information. Maybe if weed goes completely legal they can be listed as what they truly are. However, I found from buying hot pepper seeds off ebay that you don't always get what you expect. I thought I was growing a bhut jolokia plant, it was a fucking cayenne plant. Now I buy my seeds from trusted people


----------



## colonuggs (Jun 4, 2012)

i bought some purple tomato seeds off ebay....turned out nice and purple 

They are healthier for you than red ones turns out.


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Jun 4, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> i bought some purple tomato seeds off ebay....turned out nice and purple
> 
> They are healthier for you than red ones turns out.



I didn't even know they had those! o.o cool.


----------



## That 5hit (Jun 4, 2012)

curious2garden said:


> I see this in the page:
> NOTE TO EBAY >>>>> STERILIZED SEEDS <<<<<
> 
> So will they germinate? Please report back if they germed for you.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/WORLDS-BEST-FISHING-BAIT-SEEDS-HEMP-x10-FEMINIZED-FOR-FEMALE-FISH-/261034689350?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc6e14346
AND IT FEMINISED SO YOU ONLY CATCH FEMALE FISH 
Please Note: All Seeds are sold for souvenir, storage and/or fish bait purposes ONLY. It is IiLEGAL to germinate seeds.

lmfao


i think they will germ
i also think it will be what they say it is 
this type of stuff flys right under radar.(but not long) because there are real fish bait hemp seeds.. but you typically get waaaay more then just 10 seed. and hemp if grown to flower has low to no thc.... but im sure these 10 pack seeds will have plenty thc in them . i might have to grab a few of these souvenir packs


----------



## bigbaby420 (Jun 9, 2012)

i just purchased my seeds off of ebay.. and i was in contact with the seller and i dont think that he would go throught all the trouble to get seeds out to people and have them not be what they said they were.. he assured me that they were all fem and that they were strain ordered..finally americanized quality seeds.. im tired of giving my$ to some eurofucks who get seeds on the penny and fkn charge outragious prices for the baits that we have already here in the good ole u.s ... i had a good friend who bought about a month ago and do far so good..


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Jun 9, 2012)

lol let us know how it goes. The OP recently bought some seeds on ebay. Hopefully something good turns out. can't wait to see.


----------



## dinobelly (Jun 11, 2012)

sub'd........


----------



## colonuggs (Jun 11, 2012)

so far they are as advertised.....STERILE.......tried 4 no pop.....tried soakin in h202 over night to help crack the outer shell ....gunna score 2 more nbefore tring to germ


----------



## Metasynth (Jun 11, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> so far they are as advertised.....STERILE.......tried 4 no pop.....tried soakin in h202 over night to help crack the outer shell ....gunna score 2 more nbefore tring to germ


Burn...oh well, cheap lesson, thanks for "taking one for the team"


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 11, 2012)

damnfor real man?that blows. should find those wanna be bastards...


----------



## billybob420 (Jun 11, 2012)

Very interesting. I remember when you could buy poppies and more recently synthetic pot and bath salts.

Amusing.


----------



## colonuggs (Jun 11, 2012)

All good bros.....a freind of mine took pity on me and hooked me up with some free beans today... Shit... what to pop first


----------



## billybob420 (Jun 11, 2012)

I need some friends like that.


----------



## missnu (Jun 11, 2012)

OMG...I never knew...that fish liked weed too...is there nothing this plant can't do...
that is funny though that they are selling seeds this way..makes me want to package and sell some fish bait...


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 11, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> All good bros.....a freind of mine took pity on me and hooked me up with some free beans today... Shit... what to pop first


i was contemplating asking if you wanted a couple beans just now but it look like your good. sorry bout the bad luck.


----------



## reppinhigh22 (Jun 11, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> All good bros.....a freind of mine took pity on me and hooked me up with some free beans today... Shit... what to pop first



Shame they didn't pop. D: Well looks like you got the real deal hook up there! Happy growing! 

& thanks for taking one for the team. Even though that's already been said. lol


----------



## Jogro (Jun 11, 2012)

Of course the seller is going to CLAIM they're sterile. They have to do that to comply with Ebay and Paypal policies. 

But they couldn't expect any repeat business if it were really true. In reality, nobody pays $40+ expecting to receive half a dozen sterile hemp seeds. 

I say, don't give up until you've tried to germinate ALL of them. You never know.

If none pop, contact the seller and see what he says. You should expect nothing less than another full batch in the mail or a full refund. 

If the seller won't send you replacement seeds, leave neutral or negative feedback on Ebay indicating the seeds were all sterile as a warning to any other buyers. 

What's the seller going to do. . .respond to your feedback saying that of course they're sterile. . .thereby ensuring that nobody else ever buys seeds from him again? The very fact that you *might* do this is strong incentive for the seller to do the right thing here. In fact, any suggestion that you might bring Ebay/Paypal attention to the seller should induce them to do the right thing.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 12, 2012)

Jogro said:


> Of course the seller is going to CLAIM they're sterile. They have to do that to comply with Ebay and Paypal policies.
> 
> But they couldn't expect any repeat business if it were really true. In reality, nobody pays $40+ expecting to receive half a dozen sterile hemp seeds.
> 
> ...


^I agree^. I would try the rest of them before I did anything.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Jun 13, 2012)

I would take them out fishing maybe catch the record female large mouth bass lmao I should through a bunch of schwag seeds in the water see if I get any bites


----------



## zander1 (Jun 18, 2012)

If you think thats mad check this ebay id no. 110848000226 , i got 15 of um germed 6 all girls , doing ok in my gardin LOL


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 18, 2012)

zander1 said:


> If you think thats mad check this ebay id no. 110848000226 , i got 15 of um germed 6 all girls , doing ok in my gardin LOL


I searched ebay with that # and came up empty. Can you post a link to their page or store ? Thanks.


----------



## Dodongo (Jun 21, 2012)

Gyroscope said:


> I searched ebay with that # and came up empty. Can you post a link to their page or store ? Thanks.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/110848000226?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D110848000226%26_rdc%3D1


----------



## yeps420 (Jul 22, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> i've seen these type of ads on ebay for a few years now.. they never really seem to last long as i guess ebay catches wind on them fairly quickly and shuts them down..
> i'm sure paypal plays a big roll in that as well as pp is super against drugs in anyform... they even denied payment one time when this guy i worked with tried to buy a bong from ebay...



Or maybe they run out of seeds. ebay baits rock...lol


----------



## bigbaby420 (Oct 22, 2012)

i just went a full grow with seed off ebay chemdog grand dad purp and bluedream.. all came out banging and def rep+ to me for taking a chance with them.. they all were what they say they were..


----------

